# Network unreachable...et make.profile

## groutchopok

Bon j'install enfin ma gentoo depuis là ou je bosse...

j'ai bien configurer le réseau sans problème (j'ai une 3com utilisant le module 3c59x donc ça va...)

problème : des que je fais un ping sur l'extèrieur il me sort "Network Unreachable" alors qu'un ping sur un pc d'ici fonctionne...

et mon resolv.conf est bon.

autre problème : j'installe ma gentoo à partir du livcd complet pourt pentium3.

quand je fais mon env-update il me sort que mon make.profile est foireux...

Voilà si vous pouviez m'aider rapido ça serait cool. parce que là je sais pas où le problème au niveau rézo.

(ptet que inet6 sur la gentoo mon rézo aime pas?  )

----------

## groutchopok

j'ai l'impression que mon réseau es tassez bizarre.

quand je fais un ping d'un autre poste vers par exemple www.yahoo.fr il me met un time à 40 ms!!!

c beaucoup non?

si ça se trouve ma gentoo n'a pas le rézo car elle trouve peut être ce temps trop long.

j'en sais rien...

HELP MEEEEEEE!

----------

## groutchopok

et à propos de make.profile...

quand je fais un less make.profile il me dit que ça n'existe pas.

or quand je fais un ls dans etc il est là.

 :Question:   :Question:   :Question: 

je pige pas.

----------

## groutchopok

je viens de lire que make.profile es tun symlink vers usr/portage/profiles/default

j'ai rien dans usr/portage

donc un ermeg sync devrait arranger ça mais il me reste toujours le problème de rézo...

snifff

----------

## arlequin

Si tu n'est pas en dhcp, vérifie que tu as une ligne du genre (la dernière):

```

[root@lune root]# route

Table de routage IP du noyau

Destination     Passerelle      Genmask         Indic Metric Ref    Use Iface

192.168.0.0     *               255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0

127.0.0.0       *               255.0.0.0       U     0      0        0 lo

default         192.168.0.1     0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth0

```

où 192.168.0.1 est le routeur/passerrelle internet.

Suite à ça, tu peux essayer de ping cette IP histoire de voir si ce n'est pas le routeur qui lag...

Par contre, pour le ping sur yahoo.fr, c'est cool pour toi. Moi je tourne à 70ms...

Voilà!

----------

## sergio

Je penche comme "arlequin" il s'agit sans doute d'un problème de passerelle (gateway).

Edite ton fichier "net" dans /etc/conf.d

Et vérifie que tu as bien décommenté la ligne suivante :

```

gateway="eth0/192.168.0.1"

```

Et spécifie la bonne adresse !!

Ensuite redémarrare le réseau...

A+

----------

## groutchopok

en effet...

 :Confused: 

j'ai demandé à des collègues si il y avait un proxy ou une passerelle...m'ont dit non.

et comme je suis nul en rézo...    :Sad: 

j'ai mis 1 heure à comprendre que c t ça...   il y a bien une passerelle et un proxy.

lol  (si on peut en rire...)

j'en ai reparlé aux collègues : ils voiernt aps ce que c...coooool   

 :Confused: 

bon donc là ca va. c parti    :Smile: 

----------

## DuF

euh tes collègues j'espère que c'est pas eux qui s'occupent du réseau, sinon ça fait peur là   :Confused: 

----------

## sergio

 *groutchopok wrote:*   

> en effet...
> 
> et comme je suis nul en rézo...   
> 
> 

 

T'es nul en aurtaugraffe aussi ???

Parce que pour te lire....

----------

## arlequin

Mouhahahahaha   :Razz: 

Une passerelle c'est comme un pont mais en plus petit ? non ?

----------

## -JeaN-

Oui une passerelle c'est un petit pont.

La dernière fois chez le dentiste, il voulait me faire un pont, je lui ai dit : SURTOUT PAS, METTEZ MOI UNE PASSERELLE EN ETH0 192.168.71.4 BROADCAST 192.168.71.255

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## groutchopok

y a pas d'admin réseau ici.

et quand à mon mon "aurtograffe"  j'en fé ce ke je veux.     :Laughing: 

tout l'administration es tsous traité ici. c une boiter externe qui s'ocuper de tout. 

++

----------

## -JeaN-

personne rigole à ma blague  :Sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## arlequin

Y a des rumeurs qui courrent selon lesquelles on pourrait se connecter sur le pont du Rhin et choper des lignes internet haut-débit de T-Online... wahoo !   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## groutchopok

ah c cool...

je m'achete 500Km de câble des demain, je vais faire un tour en vélo par là bas je me branche ni vu ni connu et pi à moué les lignes haut débit des allemands!    :Laughing: 

non? ça  peut pas marcher?   :Wink: 

----------

## -JeaN-

J'ai entendu dire que sur le pont d'avignon ils étaient en token ring.... Ils dansent en rond...

----------

## -JeaN-

 *groutchopok wrote:*   

> ah c cool...
> 
> je m'achete 500Km de câble des demain, je vais faire un tour en vélo par là bas je me branche ni vu ni connu et pi à moué les lignes haut débit des allemands!   
> 
> non? ça  peut pas marcher?  

 

Oui tu peux jeter ta ligne ( ADSL ) dans l'eau, et attraper les paquets ( de cigarettes ).

----------

## groutchopok

oui d'ailleurs ils vont faire un film : "The lord of the token-ring"

serieux j'ai pas encore lu les critiques sur les rushes mais bon...

----------

## erianor

J'aime pas les dentistes...  :Sad: 

Et j'habite j'habite trop loin du Rhin... ça marche pour les cours d'eau votre truc, suffit p'tet de jeter une planche.

----------

## -JeaN-

Il y a aussi "Souviens l'eth0 dernier" qui sort  :Smile: 

----------

## groutchopok

oué gcc un pote qui m'en a parlé

ça peut etre cool.

j'v'ai demandé au fille "zlib-re ce soir pour ce film"?

bon allez on arrete les blagues.

-JeAN- : eth1 la lumière stp!

++

----------

## arlequin

Tiens, je connais une nana qui touche à mort en réseau. On l'appelle 'la jeune fille sur le pont'...   :Wink: 

----------

## groutchopok

oué et nous on commence à toucher le fond!

----------

## -JeaN-

Toucher le fond c'est ennuyeux, mais quand on commence à creuser là ça devient catastrophique...

----------

## DuF

oula, y a eu une épidémie, vous avez tous mangé un clown ce matin  :Laughing: 

Moi je suis désolé je ne peux pas participer, je suis trop nul en blague à 2 balles   :Razz: 

----------

## Yann

A part ça, vous sauriez le problème pour son make.profile foireux aprés le env-update? Ca m'enlèverait une épine du pied... (sans ça, pas moyen de faire mon emerge sys-kernel/source-gentoo. Me dites pas de faire un emerge sync, j'ai pas de réseau encore [modem USB ECIADSL sur une Gentoo 1.4 RC4 qui supporte pas UHCI])

----------

